
Google No Longer Claims Chrome Tracker Contained No Personally Identifiable Info - MilnerRoute
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/11/google_personally_identifiable_info/
======
vkaku
A combination of originating IP address, website, Uri and a 13 bit value is no
more a low entropy field.

~~~
vkaku
Also, to add, TCP Syn Cookies, if any.

